# C# Windowsform Hilfe auf CMD



## byteMaker (2. September 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe eine WinForms-Anwendung erstellt und wollte über den Parameter "/?" eine Liste aller Parameter auf der Konsole (kein neues Fenster öffnen, sondern über die Konsole, über die das Programm mit Parameter aufgerufen wurde!) ausgeben. Ich habe schon dazu gesucht, aber nichts gutes gefunden.
Freue mich auf Antworten!
LG Jan


----------

